# JDL 2.5L Turbo Kit Development



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We are new vendors on here and just wanted to introduce us as well as clue you all in on our kit. Myself, Jesse, and Lee make up JDL. We have lot of forced induction, fabrication, and engineering experience in the JDM, VAG and exotic markets. Prior to us being on here we did a lot of private labeling. Im sure you habe seen some of 18T, 12VR, and 2.0T parts on here. From here on out you will be able to get out parts direct :thumbup:

On to our hardware kit for you 2.5ers. The kit will be a hardware only kit with the tune left up to the end user. Only the highest quality parts will be used. The spec'd kit is listed below however since we build it in house upon order we can build something fit to you needs. 

*JDL 2.5L Kit*
JDL Stainless Steel Tubular Manifold Vband Inlet 44mm Wastegate flanged 
JDL 3" Stainless Steel Vband Downpipe & Midpipe (to mate up to your catback)
JDL 44mm Stainless Steel Dump Tube VTA (recirc options available) 
JDL 3" Aluminum Intake with all needed bungs
Precision 5858 Vband Inlet (Journal or Ball Bearing options in .64 or .82 AR)
Precison 46mm Vband Wastegate 
Tial Q BOV (or Tial QR if you want to recirc back into your intake)
JDL 500HP Intercooler (Garrett core with custom end tanks)
JDL 2.5" Aluminum Intercooler piping with all couplers and Tbolt Clamps
Oil Lines and oil pan fitting for drain (We will weld in the drain if you send us your pan)
Extended studs for head flange
All Vband clamps needed 
*****Optional thermal coating in Titanium and Black 2200*F 


All our parts come with lifetime warranty to the original owner. *Yes thats right LIFETIME*! All our manifolds are made from 304L Schedule 40 Stainless Steel. Everything is back purged and extreme ported for smoothest flow possible!

*Pricing*
We are looking like $4999 with the journal bearing turbo and VTA dump. For a ball bearing upgrade add $500 and $150 for a recirculated dump tube 

If we get enough interest we can do an intro special on the first 5 kits $4400 


How clean is your collector  Example of our port work










On to the teaser shots. At the moment we are working on placement but will have some progress pics shortly. 



















*Update 4/6 *

Manifold all tacked up 





































*Update 4/25*

Finished everything last night. Spent today building all the fixtures. Will get everything all welded out then off to our coater 





























Dont mind the welding rod holding the IC. We didnt want to put holes in the mock up car 










Hot parts in titanium. Click on photo for details


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

opcorn:

this is porn!!! 
the good kind.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Gonna be best 2.5 kit on the market


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This. Is. Awesome.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

good stuff:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sub'd.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

watching


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks good to me


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Would you consider selling the bits separately? For example, very interested in the 5-1 v-band collector!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Sure it comes with 5 runners and a head flange welded to it


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## mycrors7 (Jan 30, 2013)

sub'ed
if you need a test mule in socal, im here :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

mycrors7 said:


> sub'ed
> if you need a test mule in socal, im here :laugh:


Can do an intro pricing special if you are interested


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Added pricing to OP


----------



## mycrors7 (Jan 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Can so an intro pricing special if you are interested


i dont think ill be able to afford it anytime soon. gotta start saving up for it. a minimum wage job doesnt help lol
if the intro special is still going on when i have enough, ill definitely take a bite


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

im very interested where's the info


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

For those of you wanting to get on the intro price we can do $4400. PM if you want to hop on


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you wanting to get on the intro price we can do $4400. PM if you want to hop on


wow.. thats a lump discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Got to make it enticing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Gah. I hate you. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Putting in hours to get this done! 


Ps heart you Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Putting in hours to get this done!
> 
> 
> Ps heart you Alex
> ...


Awww. I heart you too Ronnie. :beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Finally a real performance kit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Finally a real performance kit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



Thank you:beer:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Iam so glad that i went with jdl instead of those of the shelf kits.This is gonna be a true performace kit.Mine is gonna be the first kit built.Thank you jesse and ronnie gonna be a badass kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> Iam so glad that i went with jdl instead of those of the shelf kits.This is gonna be a true performace kit.Mine is gonna be the first kit built.Thank you jesse and ronnie gonna be a badass kit!


Yes sir! I know you will be pleased


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sure it comes with 5 runners and a head flange welded to it


The thing is I live in the uk and I'm putting a 2.5 turbo into an Elise so your manifold wouldn't actually fit, thus the question about the collector.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry we dont sell collectors


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

What's the HP output and psi? What software, do you use your own?

BWP already has an amazing 400hp turbo kit for $4,499. 

Why should we go for your kit versus anyone else's?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

The power output will be up to the end user as we are only building the hardware. Im sure this will take you further than most kits out already. We are building it for a customer that will be running UM. Once its done you be the judge of quality and as to why you want ours vs another kit :thumbup:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

vr6-kamil said:


> What's the HP output and psi? What software, do you use your own?
> 
> BWP already has an amazing 400hp turbo kit for $4,499.
> 
> Why should we go for your kit versus anyone else's?


Did you even read the ****ing post?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Making progress


----------



## mycrors7 (Jan 30, 2013)

if im not mistaking, this kit would be good for 500whp-ish if the user really wanted to do it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We have seen 5858s make over 600 but that was pushing it hard


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Looking good ronnie and jesse.This is my kit all the hot parts are stainless and ceramic coated.To keep heat down this kit is made out of the best materials avalible too last a life time.I know the difference between carbon steel and stainless.My hp will be limited by my stock intenrals and injectors.But with supporting software and fuel this kit will support close to 600hp the 5858 is rated at 610hp!jesse and ronnie do top notch work And it shows in there work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Manifold all tacked up


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

youngblood7868 said:


> Looking good ronnie and jesse.This is my kit all the hot parts are stainless and ceramic coated.To keep heat down this kit is made out of the best materials avalible too last a life time.I know the difference between carbon steel and stainless.My hp will be limited by my stock intenrals and injectors.But with supporting software and fuel this kit will support close to 600hp the 5858 is rated at 610hp!jesse and ronnie do top notch work And it shows in there work.


Best material available would be inconel, then titanium, then ss321. But you'd have to get a mortgage to cover the cost . But I digress. Manifold looks good.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Ronnie and jesse it looks better than i could ever imagined iam so stoked!!!You guys continue to suprise me with the quality of your work.My kit is gonna be so sick!!!


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

that is a sexy manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Updated the first post


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

AMAZING looking stuff...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! Will have some more updates tomorrow


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Cool ronnie looking forward to it!!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

In for progress! Looks great so far... this makes me contemplate selling my wagen...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Who doesnt want boost


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Ready to be assembled and add a gate once the runners cool


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Those welds look perdy!

Nice work guys, wish i could afford to get in on this now. Turbo is a while off for me still though :S

Keep up the great work!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Iam glued to this thread.Nice welds jesse.Can't wait for moreopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

More car porn


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Manifold*

Hell yes more pics at different angles when it cools plz!!!!!opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I'm assuming auto trannies won't handles this kind of power.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Some in car shots while working on gate placement and other bits


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

beautiful work guys iam almost speechless


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you need to start a layaway program...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> you need to start a layaway program...


Just contact you local financial institution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

The welds are so beautiful almost makes me wish it was a bottom mount so we could show off. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgot to mention free T shirt with Intro Price Purchase


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*T-shirt*

Got me a T-shirt cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Got the bumper off and getting IC placement. Will update with some photos of what we come up with soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Waiting... Waiting...

Is it done yet??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vr6-kamil said:


> What's the HP output and psi? What software, do you use your own?
> 
> BWP already has an amazing 400hp turbo kit for $4,499.
> 
> Why should we go for your kit versus anyone else's?


Hp output depends on psi. and psi depends on the car, on the tuning and on the fueling.

On hotter climates you can't run as much timing as in colder climates. Same for altitude, on fuel availability (e85 is better than 100 Oct, which is better than 93)
Meth or no meth? 

Next point: sw.
The user's choice. I know that um would like you get to okay with this kit and make the most of it. I know that one of the early purchasers is going with um.

Bw has a good kit, yes. But let's be honest, the manifold isnt the best. 
Otherwise its a good kit.

This is and will be the ultimate kit. On a 1.8t it was proven that with a proper tubular manifold, in comparison to a log manifold (bw mani, c2, spa) and using the same turbo, same all.. just changing mains, the 1.8 lost a bit of the early spool but it made ~50 whp more, and more torque as well.

That why this kit is better. Is a no expense saved, all out kit.
Great materials, great welds. 


All that being said: the 2.5 has been proven to do 14 psi and ~350 whp on a log mani and 550 injectors and the um Sri. I am willing to say that under the same conditions this car will outdo it. I would inexperienced and guessing that this could make 380 at the same conditions.

We shall see.


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Good write up fed!


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

[email protected]gn said:


> Manifold all tacked up


It's nice to see someone building a kit, but damn the alignment on your pipes blow. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

palma said:


> It's nice to see someone building a kit, but damn the alignment on your pipes blow. :facepalm:


LOL ... You must not build enough manifolds You do realize the pipes move and shrink when welded? Each runner is fitted to allow for shrinkage in the proper direction. I'm sure Ronnie will take more detailed pics of the final product at some point, feel free to find a runner that is off 

Jesse

PS I've built well over 1,000 of these things in the past 8 years..I'd like to think i've learned a thing or two..


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*palma*

@Palma you have no idea what your talking about!!Jesse has built countless manifolds he knows what hes doing.What have you built?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

palma said:


> It's nice to see someone building a kit, but damn the alignment on your pipes blow. :facepalm:



Fitment looks spot on, I have no clue how anyone could say these are off.


awesome work going on is here :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a criticism, just a question:

Do you guys knife edge your bevels or just weld them with the as-found machined bevels?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Not a criticism, just a question:
> 
> Do you guys knife edge your bevels or just weld them with the as-found machined bevels?


Everything is re-beveled. I only buy 90s and have fixtures to cut 60, 45 and 30 degree pieces so most of the stuff needs to be beveled anyways.


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

Hahaha all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch. All I was basically saying is for how much this kit cost and the "sweet fab work" they could at least line up some pipes straight. Think about how much turbulence is in some of the pipes because of the misaligned sections. Air is basically going to hit walls inside. Especially at that collector, that one pipe is waaaaay off center, and the other one isn't far off. 

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

palma said:


> Hahaha all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch. All I was basically saying is for how much this kit cost and the "sweet fab work" they could at least line up some pipes straight. Think about how much turbulence is in some of the pipes because of the misaligned sections. Air is basically going to hit walls inside. Especially at that collector, that one pipe is waaaaay off center, and the other one isn't far off.
> 
> opcorn:



Did you even read Jesses post? Ill take some inner collector pics once its back off the car to show you the "misalignment"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

palma said:


> Hahaha all you guys are getting your panties in a bunch. All I was basically saying is for how much this kit cost and the "sweet fab work" they could at least line up some pipes straight. Think about how much turbulence is in some of the pipes because of the misaligned sections. Air is basically going to hit walls inside. Especially at that collector, that one pipe is waaaaay off center, and the other one isn't far off.
> 
> opcorn:


I don't think you understand the welding process. Everything is going to shift and move when he is welding, he has them in a position that when welded they will move on center and alignment would be perfect. Thats what makes him a proffesional. 

Looking good guys. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Its better to have the runner not shrink enough and shave it at the head flange until it fits perfect on the collector than it is to tack it perfect then have it shrink up and end up 1/4" short.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Word ^

Runners are always going to shrink, palma. Starting off with a slight mismatch is one way of ensuring things line up after the runners are welded.



> Everything is re-beveled. I only buy 90s and have fixtures to cut 60, 45 and 30 degree pieces so most of the stuff needs to be beveled anyways.


I expected that answer. It's just a step that you never see posted. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe we should post a how to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

For me? Nah. It always surprises me how many manufacturers seem to forget that critical step.


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

looks real nice man can wait to see more :wave: :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. Will have some more pics this week. Built the IC and mounted it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Gonna be awsome to see the wg on the mani.And the rest of this kit coming together.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Kit looks awesome fellas. Glad to finally see the 2.5 get some nice quality hardware.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Getting close Scott


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wrapping this up tonight. Burning the midnight oil to get this done


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Beautiful work on this kit guys!!!Looks so clean I"ll i can say is wow!!!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Wrapping this up tonight. Burning the midnight oil to get this done


 How much room do you have behind that drivers side light where the charge pipe goes to the throttle body? With the stock lights there is a ton of room back there but if someone does a OEM HID upgrade that space shrinks quite a bit. I had issues fitting my VF intake in behind the light after I swapped.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont foresee any issues. We didnt come close to the headlight. There is space both under and the side of the headlight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Finished everything late last night. Spent today building all the fixtures. Will get everything all welded out then off to our coater 





























Dont mind the welding rod holding the IC. We didnt want to put holes in the mock up car


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome!!:thumbup:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*2.5 Turbo kit*

Just when i think you guys cant suprise me.You go and build some badass **** like this.I"ll i can say is wow awsome work jesse and ronnie!!Iam gonna enjoy this kit for many years.Thank you so much for all the hard hours you guys have put in to get this thing done.And putting up with all my emails and im's and for being impatient some times.You guys didnt rush it or skip on quality and it shows!!Thank you ronnie and jesse.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

By far the best doing of the hot charge pipe.
All the kits basically have the same throttle.pipe, and the intake is all similar because there isn't much space on how to re create the wheel.

But the hot charge pipe is where you show how good you are...
Also, I love that you guys are using a very minimum of silicones... Less clamps means less likely to have leaks.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Fed! Its very tight back there especially with a top mount but we made the manifold compact for easy installation. Slides in from the top without having to loosen the dog bone


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow this kit looks great! Awesome stuff JDL! I've been waiting for something like this to come out. I'm extremely interested in this kit for my rabbit. Will the intake pipe have a provision for the MAF? or are we gonna have to run a proMAF with this hardware? Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Wow this kit looks great! Awesome stuff JDL! I've been waiting for something like this to come out. I'm extremely interested in this kit for my rabbit. Will the intake pipe have a provision for the MAF? or are we gonna have to run a proMAF with this hardware? Sorry if this has been answered already.


 This. Good question. I'm sure they'll maybe weld in a housing for the MAF? But this kit makes me want to spend money I don't yet have. Do you accept kidney's or promissory note of first born sons?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Wow this kit looks great! Awesome stuff JDL! I've been waiting for something like this to come out. I'm extremely interested in this kit for my rabbit. Will the intake pipe have a provision for the MAF? or are we gonna have to run a proMAF with this hardware? Sorry if this has been answered already.


 
The MAF will be up to the tuner im assuming. This particular kit is going MAP based so there is no MAF provisions. We can add one for those of you needed a MAF. Our fixtures will be set up to accommodate an OEM MAF flange but if needing something dif we can also do that


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice! I'm thinking I'll go with the OEM MAF flange to start until I have the $$$ to do internals and get a proMAF to bump up the boost. Glad to hear that you can accommodate different needs tho! Awesome work JDL and thanks for the 2.5 love :beer:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

biggerbigben said:


> Would you consider selling the bits separately? For example, very interested in the 5-1 v-band collector!


 http://www.irozmotorsport.com/fabrication-items/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wanted to bump this with an update. Everything is at the coaters scheduled to be done this coming week. Once its all back ill get some photos and products shots then pack it up to be shipped to Scott! 


IC pipes and intake will be coated in a wrinkle black standard but have the capability to do custom colors if you wish.


Next up Golf R


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wanted to bump this with an update. Everything is at the coaters scheduled to be done this coming week. Once its all back ill get some photos and products shots then pack it up to be shipped to Scott!
> 
> 
> IC pipes and intake will be coated in a wrinkle black standard but have the capability to do custom colors if you wish.
> ...




wrinkle black always looks oem-ish.  awesome!!

cant wait to see this assembled and running. Should be nuts.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

You can't imagine my excitment!!!!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Turbo kit is shipped!!!On its way to my front door!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Wanted to bump this with an update. Everything is at the coaters scheduled to be done this coming week. Once its all back ill get some photos and products shots then pack it up to be shipped to Scott!
> 
> 
> IC pipes and intake will be coated in a wrinkle black standard but have the capability to do custom colors if you wish.
> ...


ahhhh some fsi love!! we need a nice tubular manifold for our engine!!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*turbo kit*

Thanks fred!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i saw this thing, and now im a converted man... WOW.

and i mean holy motherfreaking****!!! this is just.. undescribeable!

i now look at my engine bay, and i feel inadequacy!
After holding the mani in my hands, seeing the welds, seeing everything... wow.

i need this in my life.

Oh, i also got a time to talk to them and finally meet them (JDL).

anyways, some of the pics i took..


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting these Fed :thumbup:



thygreyt said:


> i saw this thing, and now im a converted man... WOW.
> 
> and i mean holy motherfreaking****!!! this is just.. undescribeable!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

:beer::heart::heart::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys done with the FRS kit yet? I really wanna see that. Your headers are masterpieces, I got to drive a BRZ with your UEL :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Why that double posted I have no idea :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You guys done with the FRS kit yet? I really wanna see that. Your headers are masterpieces, I got to drive a BRZ with your UEL :beer:


You drove Eric Simmons car? 

No products shots yet but here is the manifold 











All the parts titanium coated 










And to keep it on track


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I kinda prefer the look uncoated...:laugh:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

lessthanalex said:


> I kinda prefer the look uncoated...:laugh:


x2 but for a real world setup I want a thermal coating over it.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> I kinda prefer the look uncoated...:laugh:


Us as well but the space is so tight back there we highly recommend it being coated


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Got a ride when I was in PA. I believe so, said it was the only one :beer: Blue, white RPF1? 

God that's a nice manifold, twin scroll and everything :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Got a ride when I was in PA. I believe so, said it was the only one :beer: Blue, white RPF1?
> 
> God that's a nice manifold, twin scroll and everything :heart:


Yup thats it! Car mades some nice number


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Us as well but the space is so tight back there we highly recommend it being coated


Ya a white would look awesome on a white car.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

http://swaintech.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We are going with the swain tech on the FRS next. Like to switch thing up  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are going with the swain tech on the FRS next. Like to switch thing up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya just found your thread on FT86, read the whole thing. White hot will look amazing on with the black!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Manifold*

Cant wait to see mine in titanium!!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Turbo kit*

Gonna be intresting to see how this kit performs!!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

First of all, your company does amazing work. Secondly, I've messaged you. Please respond when you can.

Along with those two things comes one question. Will that layout fit the 2012/2013 2.5?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

It will fit a MK5 MK6 Jetta/Rabbit. I am unsure about Passat


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the diameter size of the runners? IIRC Ronnie mentioned 1.25 inches (thinner for quicker spool)? 

I was surprised to see how nice and compact the JDL manifold is person. My bottom mount is bulkier and has a larger runner diameter


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes the runners are 1.25" We havent seen the need for 1.5" runners until you above 600whp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Final product shots taken last night and everything on its way to the happy owner. Will have some pics up later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Click on photo for details


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

soo pretty.

it funny, everyone who has riden my car, LOVES the open dump. it isnt at all loud, it just gives back a good exhaust tone that teh turbo took away


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

IC and intake setup 

PS yes Fed open dump is awesome


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> IC and intake setup
> 
> PS yes Fed open dump is awesome


Ronnie, will you be selling this (cold side setup) as a separate kit? Reason is I'm rethinking whether to go AWIC or FMIC on my setup (i have the 2nd of EJ's original tube manifolds)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

I would imagine you only want the pipe to the TB that has the BOV flange? The other pipe goes to the front of the car for the FMIC


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I would imagine you only want the pipe to the TB that has the BOV flange? The other pipe goes to the front of the car for the FMIC


If I go IC instead of AWIC I would need everything except the turbine intake pipe, that is turbine to IC piping >> IC >> IC to TB piping


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Im sure we can figure something out. Everything has precise fixtures. Shoot me a PM when you decide the route you want to go


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

^^will do!^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Turbo kit*

Kit looks awsome guys.And iam so excited that its on its way here!!!!


----------



## Goliath Ltd (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG if I had the money right now I would jump on this 2.5L Turbo!

Keep up the good work maybe in the future I'll come across money and this will be the first thing I purchase!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. Still updating products shots but will have more shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Studs couplers and clamps should be there any day now Scott. When you pulling your car apart?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Turbo kit*

Iam planning install for next weekend if all gos well.Thanks for update


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

You get the ECU worked out with UM?


This just got here BTW...what an effin day. Old wiring causing havoc in this heat :banghead:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ronnie, are you old enough to have driven that Mitsu when it was new?

lol

nice kit gents.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

ahahahah I was 5 when that 87 rolled off the showroom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Turbo kit*

Yea wiring can be a nightmare!!Iam kinda waiting IE to release there SRI before i send my ecu to jeff.There supposed to have a presale soon!I orderd injectors and a few other things.I can say this having the kit in my hands the qaulity is top notch!And iam excited to see how this kit performs with The man jeff tuning it.Thanks again for a awsome kit


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> This just got here BTW...what an effin day. Old wiring causing havoc in this heat :banghead:


Oh boy. At least this time the tow truck in front of the shop isn't because of me :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

leebro61 said:


> Oh boy. At least this time the tow truck in front of the shop isn't because of me :laugh:



ahahahahha ya I was driving this time. Luckily its just old 80s wiring needing updated


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*updates*

Will be posting some install pics soon guys waiting on a few small parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Install complete*

Well i finished installing my jdl kit.And let me just say this jesse and ronnie done a awsome job on this kit.Everything fit perfect like it was oem.I had a few bumps along the way but those were caused by me not taking my time.Pics will be up shortly still have a few things left before car is ready to drive.Was really amazed how everything fit on this kit.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

I've been trying to contact you guys for a while regarding a kit for the Passat B7. But haven't heard back. Please PM me!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Ive responded to fitment emails


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

We did talk about fitment issues. Then I responded with question regarding customization. Seeing if you could make a kit for her. Or is there no market for my B7?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought I replied to you saying we need the car to build a longitudinal kit. The jigs are set up for MK5 MK6 Jetta Golf. If you can bring us the car we can build it but the wait will be a while. We have a few R32s (MK4 and MK5) and a Golf R in line for kits

Sorry for any confusion. We are extremely busy, we are a small shop, and everything we build is hand made :beer:


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I replied to you saying we need the car to build a longitudinal kit. The jigs are set up for MK5 MK6 Jetta Golf. If you can bring us the car we can build it but the wait will be a while. We have a few R32s (MK4 and MK5) and a Golf R in line for kits
> 
> Sorry for any confusion. We are extremely busy, we are a small shop, and everything we build is hand made :beer:


Never saw that part of the conversation. I have a B7 I could lend you for a while. It's a 2012 model. I have a few questions regarding time once she's there, and a few other things. Should I PM you them?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Shoot me an email Tuesday. I need to look at our workload before we commit to anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

How much power to the wheels should this kit put out on stock internals and compression?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BMP_3918 said:


> How much power to the wheels should this kit put out on stock internals and compression?


this was discussed a while back.

the hardware can support 600-700 whp?

You initial limitation will be fuel, assuming you use 550cc injectors. You will be limited to ~14-15 psi which on a 5858 should be ~330whp

If you were to start with 1200cc injectors and fuel pump, then you will be limited by the internals... at ~20 psi and around ~400 whp.

If you then build the internals, then you will be limited by the turbo or flow (ish)
The flow is because you COULD upgrade the cylinder head (port and polish with larger valves) and a larger turbo (maybe?)

At such point, i dont know the flow limit in terms of PSI and RPM on the turbo.

have fun! 

Oh, yes.. the hardware wont be a limitation, but you may want a 3.5" downpipe if you plan on going around +500whp, and maybe larger diameter runners... lol...
The haardware is AMAZING.

And for tuning for it all, United Motorsports.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for the response :thumbup: There was just a lot of pages and I'm too lazy to read each page.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Oh, yes.. the hardware wont be a limitation, but you may want a 3.5" downpipe if you plan on going around +500whp, and maybe larger diameter runners... lol...
> The haardware is AMAZING.
> 
> And for tuning for it all, United Motorsports.


Larger runner and a bigger downpipe are not really needed until over 700 wheel  One of our customers is making over 700 to all 4 wheels with 1.25" runners and a 3" downpipe 

http://jdlautodesign.net/933/jackpot-evo-making-tripple-7s/


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Larger runner and a bigger downpipe are not really needed until over 700 wheel  One of our customers is making over 700 to all 4 wheels with 1.25" runners and a 3" downpipe
> 
> http://jdlautodesign.net/933/jackpot-evo-making-tripple-7s/


Even better then!! Awesome

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*update*

Just a little update kit is installed.Right now jeff atwood at united motorsports is working his magic on my ecu.when i get it back i will update


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

youngblood7868 said:


> Just a little update kit is installed.Right now jeff atwood at united motorsports is working his magic on my ecu.when i get it back i will update


Do you have any pics of the install?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*PICS*

I sent pics to ronnie at jdl.He said hes going to post them on the thread soon.Email me and i can send you some pics also [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill get uploaded now :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Hate the new Photobucket BTW 









[/URL]


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is the turbo drop in for the MKVI Jetta SE, and do I need to make any other additions beside software? Roughly how many hours would it take for a mechanic to install? I am trying to get an idea of overall cost.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

OR8187 said:


> Is the turbo drop in for the MKVI Jetta SE, and do I need to make any other additions beside software? Roughly how many hours would it take for a mechanic to install? I am trying to get an idea of overall cost.


yes, the turbo is drop in.
If anything, your limitation would be Software. Check with United Motorsports to make sure everything is available based on your vin.

you'd need fuel injectors 550 bosch and the corresponding pig tail connector, which CTS turbo sells.

Time? it took me 6 hours to MAKE and fit the pipes (in a shop).
C2 claimed "10 hour to install"... but i am 100 percent sure that any person competent and familiar with the 2.5 could do it in 5 or less.
I mean, asides from the manifold, i can install or remove all my "kit" in less than 1.5 hours, and at this point i've done so 5 times.

My suggestion: try to install it yourself.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent PM


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

Looks gorgeous! Besides myself, has there been any other Passat B7 2.5L owner interested in a turbo kit?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Injectors: most software makers use 550cc Bosch injectors using splice-in pig tails.
You can buy the injectors from many different places. JDL sells only ID (injector dynamics) which are better injectors, but we cant get tuned for them.. 

Fuel rail: No need to upgrade at least up to 20 psi... I mean, i havent seen anyone NEEDING to upgrade the fuel rail yet, we will know more as UM continuous its development. 

You can run a turbo software While remaining NA, and in fact i recommend this for everyone who buys this kit. It will make for less of a downtime

Engine: As it has been mentioned, this hardware kit is amazing... it can help you make +500 whp.
The engine itself has been shown and proven to be able to stand ~20 psi as a daily driver. At least 2 cars have been a daily on this PSI level.
After 20 psi you'd need new rods and pistons.
After 14 you need a better fueling system.

Me and countless others daily the car at 14 psi, with no issues.
Granted, you would need to upgrade a few things to prevent braking them, but if you take it easy nothing will break.

In short: what will destroy any component is the rapid surge of power/torque/acceleration.

Conclusion: go turbo, you wont regret it. This is by far the best kit in terms of pipe work, manifold, welds, and so on.
The engine can take it.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, just orderd the injectors. I recieved an email form UM, Fred Knize, saying he was not familiar with the kit. I sent him the link.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Injectors: most software makers use 550cc Bosch injectors using splice-in pig tails.
> You can buy the injectors from many different places. JDL sells only ID (injector dynamics) which are better injectors, but we cant get tuned for them..
> 
> Fuel rail: No need to upgrade at least up to 20 psi... I mean, i havent seen anyone NEEDING to upgrade the fuel rail yet, we will know more as UM continuous its development.
> ...



Thanks for posting that Fed :thumbup: Was with the baby all day yesterday so I didnt have too much time on the net


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Since I have a Rabbit, will the intercooler fit behind the stock lower grille or does it need to be removed? Seen a few of you guys with no lower grilles so just wondering. If I ever do turbo my Rabbit, I'd like to keep it as sleeper as possible. I planned on spraying the intercooler black as well so it cant be seen as easy. Obviously the stock grille will help hide it somewhat but if that cant be used then it kinda limits my options


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Since I have a Rabbit, will the intercooler fit behind the stock lower grille or does it need to be removed? Seen a few of you guys with no lower grilles so just wondering. If I ever do turbo my Rabbit, I'd like to keep it as sleeper as possible. I planned on spraying the intercooler black as well so it cant be seen as easy. Obviously the stock grille will help hide it somewhat but if that cant be used then it kinda limits my options


painting it black with paint WILL affect the cooling ability of the intercooler. if anything, anodize it, and im sure that JDL could do it.

In my case, i dont have the side grills because i trimmed the tab, but im working on it. and i dont have a JDL kit 
TylerO28 has his bumper on as well, no issues other than some trimming.
JDL's fit no issues on the jetta/gti bumper... no idea on the rabbit.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah that was gonna be my next question if i paint it will that effect the performance. anodizing it would be perfectly fine with me. im glad my grilles should still fit tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes Fedrico is correct, paint holds in heat. We have done black ano cores before. They look awesome


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, that looks SO pretty...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

That does look very nice. Question is, how much extra would that run me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

tay272 said:


> That does look very nice. Question is, how much extra would that run me?


That costs $125


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

JDL...your turbo manifold looks incredible. I wish I could afford a turbo kit.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*bumper*

The kit fit perfect but i did have to trim front bumper cover to kit it to fit.But thats with any kit.Me i like to see the intercooler the aluminum finish looks best to me.Jdl did awsome job on this kit i installed it my jetta if you have aby questions ask me.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

alright thats very reasonable. now i have to play the waiting game haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> alright thats very reasonable. now i have to play the *savings* game haha


Fixed it for you.

Im playing too.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just received my 550 cc fuel injectors. Talked to UM earlier about the tune. I won't be able to get an intake mani because of my hydraulic power steering.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*intake*

Hey man just relocate the ps pump.Also you can run the stock intake just dont go over 8psi.Theres ways to have your cake and eat it too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Fire it up yet Scott?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Fire it up yet Scott?


X2 We need some info and feedback!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

he posted a vid of it iddling....its on facebook

and i know he drove it today... i'll let him post about it!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> he posted a vid of it iddling....its on facebook
> 
> and i know he drove it today... i'll let him post about it!


I am excited. Cannot wait to hear what Scott says


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*update*

Yes i fired it up yesterday!!It banged off first turn and runs like a sewing machine the UM tune is awsome!!!The car sounds awsome with 3" exhaust and turbo sounds.And its a spooling SOB boost starts around 2700rpms and comes on like a freight train.Its a complete diffenrt car!!!Traction is a huge problem lol!Jdl did a awsome job on this kit and with the UM tune is f..king fast!!I will post pics and videos friday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Im happy you finally got to enjoy it! Eagerly awaiting vids :thumbup: :beer:

What boost are you running?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*boost*

Iam running 9psi till i get SRI.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome man. Get some vids up when you can. When you hitting the dyno, after the SRI?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*dyno*

I will make some vids this weekend and send them to you ronnie.I have a hard time posting stuff here.Yes iam gonna get it dynoed after i get SRI and bump boost up to 15psi.What amazes me is how fast this kit spools up.Almost have boost off idle lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

14 psi is what you should do on the 550s.. you might not have enough fuel at 15 psi

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*550cc*

Jeff said 14 to 16psi would be fine with sri.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

youngblood7868 said:


> Jeff said 14 to 16psi would be fine with sri.


lol, i said: you MIGHT not have enough fuel... 14 is safe, anything beyond means fine tuning with vag com... i have yet to do mine


----------



## ChumbaWumba (Jun 6, 2007)

Is anyone currently running a turbo 2.5 on a DSG transmission?


----------



## mycrors7 (Jan 30, 2013)

ChumbaWumba said:


> Is anyone currently running a turbo 2.5 on a DSG transmission?


DSG on a 2.5? unless they did a conversion, it doesnt exist

there is a guy running a custom turbo kit on a 6 speed auto rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

How goes it Scott? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*update*

Its going awsome ronnie!!!I had to change bov spring to a 11psi spring.Bov kept coming open at idle causing rough idle.I need someway to send you vids i tried to email you some but said file is too big.Car is running awsome!!It starts blowing boost at 2700rpm and pulls hard all the way to redline.Soon as i get sri intake gonna hit dyno.Iam only pushibg 9pso right now.Car is fun as f..k to drive!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

What sort of vacuum are you pulling at idle? The BOV is supposed to be open at idle. See Tials chart below. If its a MAP tune the BOV being open should not affect idle 

http://www.tialsport.com/documents/w3_tial_qqr_sp.pdf


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*update*

Iam running anywhere from 19 to 21inchs of vacuum at idle.I put the 11psi spring and it works great.I have a slight surge at idle it gos up and down. Iam working on fixing it.Anyway the bov was opening and closing making surge worse.It only starts surging after its hot?Other than than that tune and kit is perfect!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the 10 psi spring, which is up to 19 inches of vacuum.

I pull at most 20 inches in iddle. Usually around 19.

As Ronnie said, on map cars, anything after the throttle body is irrelevant to the iddle

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The BOV is supposed to be open at idle. See Tials chart below.


 I never understood this. That way the car is taking in unfiltered air at idle.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The cars run map only. No Maf and no unmetered air 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spdfrek said:


> I never understood this. That way the car is taking in unfiltered air at idle.


 Meh... It's not that much.... I've driven with no hood under a thunderstorm and iddled it without issue

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*bov*

I called tail and told them my vacuum readings.They said to run 11psi spring since then havnt had any issues.It works like its supposed to.It stays closed at idle i no doesnt matter on map car.But works perfect with 11psi spring


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

A quick vid of it idling 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=196871847147508


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*update*

Thanks for posting that vid ronnie.I wil make some better ones this weekend.


----------



## Crzyrio (Aug 14, 2013)

This looks awesome!

I do not have much experience with turbos and just have a few general questions.

Do you guys use this for daily driving? How big of a hit does it take to your mileage?

How easy is it to adjust the psi on the turbo? i.e can you keep at a low psi for most of the time and change it to a higher psi when you feel like?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Crzyrio said:


> This looks awesome!
> 
> I do not have much experience with turbos and just have a few general questions.
> 
> ...


I do t have a jdl kit, but I do have a 2.5T.
It is my daily... 
I did some decent preparation for the turbo so that I fixed all weak areas before adding the extra power, which is roughly double of what it comes with.
I have now 10k miles without issues! 
All the small things I've had, JDL has been there, troubleshooted with me and fixed it all. One was spark plugs, and the other one was a clogged wastegate.

Hit on mileage? None. It's all on how you drive it and the turbo you get. On the .63 ar, I coulsnt get anything more than 25 mpg.
On my .82 ar I can easily and consistently get 28-31 mpg. 

To adjust psi you need to either get a boost controller with the option to change boost, or use a manual boost controller to lower or increase tbe max boost pressure, or change the wastegate spring for different boost levels.

I have an eboost 2, which is an electronic boost cobtroller capable of handling 6 different boost levels (you can do boost by gear!) I have set up 4 different levels set up on the go.

You cant go wrong with this kit!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Was about to sit down and answer you questions but I see Fed has already :thumbup: Man I may have to give him a discount on a manifold


----------



## Crzyrio (Aug 14, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> I do t have a jdl kit, but I do have a 2.5T.
> It is my daily...
> *I did some decent preparation for the turbo so that I fixed all weak areas *before adding the extra power, which is roughly double of what it comes with.
> I have now 10k miles without issues!
> ...


Mind if I ask approximately how much that ended up costing? I would much rather do the same, as I am sure it would be better in the long run.

Thanks for all the info. I am probably not going to get this untill next year when warranty is done but I am getting excited already 



[email protected] said:


> Was about to sit down and answer you questions but I see Fed has already :thumbup: Man I may have to give him a discount on a manifold


Haha you should. I originally had a lot more questions but as I read through the thread most of his post answered all of them


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice! Anybody running this in a Auto?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We just got an order for auto today


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*kit*

Awesome ronnie glad to see guys selling the 2.5 top mount kit.It really is awesome kit!!!!


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Officially saving now to buy this kit next year. The workmanship on this looks top notch and if I'm paying for a turbo I want to see the turbo so top mount is the way to go. Can't wait to give you all my money :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

IT LIVES! Quick little fly by 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=199882873513072


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice!

btw, the misfires is _*NOT*_ a tunning issue, but plugs issue.
Change the spark plugs and gap them correctly. This has been discussed a few times.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We just got an order for auto today


What PSI would you recommend on auto tranny?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*plugs*

I did change plugs and they are gaped right.Thank you!


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*plugs*

Fed I've had the right plugs in my car since turbo.Iam also having a idle problem that Jeff said might need a software tweak.So in a way it is a tuning issue.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

youngblood7868 said:


> Fed I've had the right plugs in my car since turbo.Iam also having a idle problem that Jeff said might need a software tweak.So in a way it is a tuning issue.


so you dont need to worry about the intake manifold like you were telling me about before?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*intake*

Hey dom sent you message on fb.I thought at first I had a vacuum leak and a possible cracked intake.But ruled that out.My intake is fine but I need a sri asap.Thanks for asking bro


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

As of yet I have not heard of a way to relocate the ps pump. What did y'all upgrade your clutch to? I would imagine the stock wouldn't be able to handle the increased torque.


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

Also looking at getting GFB G-FORCE II Electronic Boost Controller.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*clutch*

I seen some guy relocate his ps pump not sure how how done it.Iam still running stick clutch but only boosting 8psi till I get sri.My stock clutch seems to be doing ok so far crossing fingers.if you have any questions text me 228-355-3868


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

eatrach said:


> What PSI would you recommend on auto tranny?


To be honest I don't have experience with autos and turbo kits so I couldn't give you that answer. Maybe some other 2.5L guys know the breaking point? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

A local just saw one pop the other night. Level 10 tranny at 22-23psi, 400whp-ish. I'm sure he'll give some details when he finds out what happened.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

TrillyPop thinks his Level10 tiptronic is blown. He can run through the gears, but the torque converter won't engage. Last I heard, he is waiting to hear from the guys at Level10


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*6speed*

Time for a 6speed swap!


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

That turbo and piping looks soo huge that it seems to be touching the firewall. are there any issue of burning through or touching some of body/frame/firewall nearby?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Manifold runners are 1.25" The IC hot pipes are 2". Where do you think its hitting? Its close but nothing touches


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

I apologize for possibly stirring trouble but I was looking at the video and the depth perception on the video is not very clear. Even on the pic you provided seems close. I suppose I need to look at this in person to really get a real life distance of the clearance. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Def hard to tell in pics but we would send anything out that would touching. Scotts pics are a little dark as well so that doesnt help. Here area a few from the build off the car we had at our shop


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*pics*

Sorry bout pics ****ty camera on my phone.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Clearance*

I can say this as a owner of this kit.And the person who installed it.It is tight but not that bad I have worked on tigher engine bays Nothing touches anywhere there's plenty of room around all parts.The kit fit real nice.


----------



## mycrors7 (Jan 30, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> I can say this as a owner of this kit.And the person who installed it.It is tight but not that bad I have worked on tigher engine bays Nothing touches anywhere there's plenty of room around all parts.The kit fit real nice.


Out of curiosity, do you have any dyno charts or videos? 

Sent via a microwave.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is a video Scott made a few weeks back 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/247446985360343/permalink/407160419388998/


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

$999, that is raw & not coated right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes the $4999 is for journal bearing turbo and no coating. Add $600 for ball bearing upgrade. We are actually doing a Vortex special for $4400. To have the manifold downpipe dump tube and turbine housing coated its an additional $350


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*dyno*

Iam gonna get a SRI before I hit dyno.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is what engine bay looks like know.









Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Love how the titanium golds after you out some heat through it


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the way this kit is looking, in every aspect. I plan on pulling the trigger sometime in the next 5-6 months, but I also had a quick question regarding the warranty; is the lifetime warranty only available to the owner if he/she has it installed at a legitimate shop? Or can us DIY-ers enjoy that warranty as well? I'd hate to have to pay for labor if I don't have to


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

The warranty covers defective parts regardless of who installs it :thumbup:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The warranty covers defective parts regardless of who installs it :thumbup:


That's great news man, I'm glad to hear it. Thanks for putting out such high quality stuff! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks great Scott! 

A couple thing id like to clear up that was talked about earlier. 

The tial is open at idle but doesnt have to be. Its open to allow air to be moved while the throttle is closed and the turbo is spinning. Turbo stall at idle can cause overheating the chra. Although that normally wouldn't happen it can happen. Personally I prefer open vs closed. While its open air is being pushed out from the compressor, its not normal to be in vacuum and suck in unfiltered air :thumbup:

Also, any boost control electric or mechanical will NOT lower boost below gate spring. The guy talking about rasing and lowering boost im sure knows that however worded the comment misleading so just clearly giving information :beer:

Cool $ h I topcorn:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I talk to tial and they said it should be closed at idle.Plus it didnt stay open whole time.Just when it starta surging at idle.It would open then close.It wasnt just staying open

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xtr0se (Jun 24, 2012)

This kit looks awesome, but expensive


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Started an install today


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Ronnie, is there a clamp included for the 3in downpipe to mate with the 2.5in catback? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats something best done locally due to the variance in cat backs.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thats something best done locally due to the variance in cat backs.


Right on, I was just wondering :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Started an install today



Ronnie, I noticed a catless downpipe. Is this a must? Or can you with the stock cat?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fairly sure you can opt of the high flow cat... But turbos are better without any restriction

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

eatrach said:


> Ronnie, I noticed a catless downpipe. Is this a must? Or can you with the stock cat?



This is actually getting a high flow cat. Its up to the end user if they want a cat or not :thumbup:


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

B7 Passat 2.5L Turbo!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very good looking kit. Hearing a lot of good things about it. Skimming through here it looks like a tight fit. Anyone know if installing this kit along with an AWD conversion would be possible as far as space goes?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

The manifold will fit but everything else would have to be build off the car


----------



## acruz1995 (Oct 5, 2014)

im very interested in this kit how can i get my hands on one????


----------



## OR8187 (Sep 17, 2012)

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-turbo-kit/

Or send them a pm


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

OR8187 said:


> http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-turbo-kit/
> 
> Or send them a pm


You can definitely order through the website and/or call the shop :thumbup:


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

MasterJetti08 said:


> Very good looking kit. Hearing a lot of good things about it. Skimming through here it looks like a tight fit. Anyone know if installing this kit along with an AWD conversion would be possible as far as space goes?


Definitely agree about the build quality. We would love to hear more about the AWD conversion :thumbup:


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The manifold will fit but everything else would have to be build off the car


So what all the charge piping, downpipe and assorted plumbing?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

d0wse said:


> So what all the charge piping, downpipe and assorted plumbing?


There is a kit for "stock drivetrain" cars. Meaning: if your car has the 2.5 from the factory, it will fit.

However, if you have an AWD conversion, then yes... modification will be needed


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> There is a kit for "stock drivetrain" cars. Meaning: if your car has the 2.5 from the factory, it will fit.
> 
> However, if you have an AWD conversion, then yes... modification will be needed


I think the context for those exchanged messages was about putting the kit on a b7 passat. Most of the piping will likely be different, that's why Ronnie said the rest have to be built off the car.


Peter


----------



## 07k Tuner (May 21, 2016)

What kind of numbers are people seeing from a 2.5t?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

07k Tuner said:


> What kind of numbers are people seeing from a 2.5t?


250 - 800+whp

Just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> I think the context for those exchanged messages was about putting the kit on a b7 passat. Most of the piping will likely be different, that's why Ronnie said the rest have to be built off the car.
> 
> 
> Peter


So the kit for the 2.5's isn't for each 2.5's? Like I have a 2.5 B7 Passat and would love to own a kit in the future but I would end up having to build a majority of the plumbing myself?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

d0wse said:


> So the kit for the 2.5's isn't for each 2.5's? Like I have a 2.5 B7 Passat and would love to own a kit in the future but I would end up having to build a majority of the plumbing myself?




The kit was designed based around a mk5 jetta/golf/sportwagen(chassis code 1k). On a mk6 golf/sportwagen (chassis code 5k), the front grilles need some trimming to fit, likely due to the different shapes of the grille and bumper, but it works for the most part.


On other chassis with the 2.5, such as a mk6 jetta (chassis code type 1b), b7 passat (referred to as the NMS), and new beetle, the plumbing would be different, and the kit would NOT be plug and play. For those cars, you should work with JDL directly and possibly let them build/modify the kit based on your car if you can get the car over to them. If not, then you can potentially buy the tubular exhaust manifold after carefully measuring clearance, and then work with a local fabricator to create the intercooler plumbing. For these applications, it is uncharted territory right now, so you need to be prepared mentally and financially.



Peter


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The manifold will fit but everything else would have to be build off the car


Can you guys messaged me to talk about your product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

